# مدخل الى الحساسات



## osamahadi (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4965579/BasicsofSensors.rar.html
كتاب مدخل واساسيات الحساسات​


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (1 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك أخي شكرا جما...
ولكن...
قبل أن أدرس هذا العلم...من المؤكد أنه يجب علي أن أكون على علم ببعض المواد التي يجي أن أدرسها ....فهلا أرشدتني؟؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك...وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------

